# kész és készen



## jazyk

Jó napot kívánok!

A magyar szótáromban van a szó _kész_, amit fordítják szóval ready, de adnak két példát szóval _készen_: _Készen van a leckéve_l, és _Készen vagyunk az indulásra_. _Kész _és _készen_ között melyik a különbség? Mit csinál ott a rag _en_? Helyes lenne mondani _Kész van a leckével_ és _Készek vagyunk az indulásra_?

Köszönöm a segítségeteket!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Jazyk!

A két szó ugyanazt jelenti, a példamondatok ugyanolyan jók és ugyanazt jelentik mindkét szóval.

Azért persze nem ilyen egyszerű a dolog, mert lehet nyelvtani (1) és szóhasználati vagy képzési különbség is (2) köztük, ha közelebbről megvizsgálja az ember a helyzetet.

1) van a _milyen?_ kérdésre válaszoló *kész *melléknév (egy alakú) és a _hogyan?_ kérdésre válaszoló határozói *készen* ill. ennek rag nélküli alakja a *kész* (= 2 alak) - amik a példamondataidban szerepelnek. (Az -_en_ mód és állapothatározói rag ugyanúgy, mint az -_an_ a hogy_an_ szó végén. Lásd még: szép - szép_en_, gyors - gyors_an_ stb.) 

Példa a melléknevi alakra: 
Az ebéd kész. (Itt a _készen_ nem helyettesítheti a _kész_t.)
Ugyanez a határozói alakokkal:
Az ebéd kész / készen van.
(Az összetett állítmányban a határozói forma szerepel a létigével együtt, tehát két alak lehetséges.)

2) Szóképzés, szóhasználat
Itt szerteágazik nagyon a dolog és elsősorban memorizálni lehet a jó alakokat, szabályokat adni rájuk már nehezebb. Inkább említek egy pár gyakoribb példát.
A kész _teljes_, _valóságos stb._ jelentésben csakis a rövid alak lehet. 
Pl.:
Ez a szervezés kész botrány/ kész cirkusz!
(Nem kifejezetten választékos stílusú, de hétköznapi szóhasználatban gyakori.)

Velem jössz, és kész!/Így döntöttem, és kész! /Elvisszük magunkkal, és kész!
(= Ha tetszik, ha nem.../Ezt a megoldást választom és nem érdekel, hogy ki mit mond.)

Kifejezésekben (a forma továbbra sem változtatható):
szándékosan = készakarva
máshol megfőzött, elvihető étel = készétel
(de _készen vett torta_, _kutyaház_ stb.)
azonnali cselekvésre vagy beavatkozásar kész állapot = készenlét

Remélem, hogy sikerült elég átfogónak lenni...


----------



## Encolpius

Szerbusztok!

Csak szeretném kiegészíteni az 1) egypár példával. De az alap tényleg az, hogy a kész melléknév, a készen pedig határozó. 
Ilyeneket hallhatunk:
Kész a vacsora! Mindjárt kész a reggeli! Nesze, kész a zoknid! Kész a leckéd? Még nincs kész? Még nem vagy kész? Mikor leszel már kész? Kész vagyok! (nagyon fáradt) Estére legyen kész a kocsim!
Persze ezekben az esetekben nyelvtanilag lehetséges a készen is, de nekem nem jutna az eszembe, hogy úgy mondjam 

Mint határozó pedig nemcsak a van igével lehetséges, de (elvileg bármilyennel):
Készen *állsz *a halálra? Készen *vetted*? Készen *várt *a szép tiszta lakás. Már indulásra készen *találtuk*. 
tehát ezekben az esetekben nem lehetséges a kész.
Remélem, jazyk megértette a példamondataimat és el tudja képzelni a helyzeteket. És használd őket gyakran.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius, épp az a poén, hogy a *kész* lehet melléknév is és határozószó is. (Azaz nem úgy van egyszerűen, hogy a _kész_ az a melléknév, a _készen_ pedig a határozószó!)

A példáid első csoportjának mindegyik tagjára nem igaz, hogy "nyelvtanilag lehetséges lenne a készen is" (Pl.*Nesze, készen a zoknid! helyesen: Nesze, készen van a zoknid!)

Ezt írod: "Mint határozó pedig nemcsak a van igével lehetséges, de (elvileg bármilyennel):" Hogyne, persze. A határozószavak éppen erről "híresek" (hogy a cselekvés lezajlasának mikéntjét írják le). 
A logika abban, hogy épp a létigét említettem az az, hogy a melléknevi *kész* és a határozói *kész* közötti különbséget éppen úgy lehet megállapitani, hogy a 3. személyekben (egyes vagy többes számban) a mellékneveknél nem tesszük ki a _van_ ill. a _vannak_ létigei alakot! 
(Ahogy azt meg is próbáltam illusztrálni az *Ebéd kész* és *Az ebéd kész / készen van* mondatokkal - amiben az első a melléknévi alak VAN nélkül, a másik pedig a 2 db határozói alak VANnal.)

Na, szép kis munkát végeztem, ha ennyire nem lehetett megérteni!


----------



## jazyk

Azt hiszem, megértettem. Köszönöm mindkettőnek.


----------

